# West of Valinor....



## Maeglin (Dec 9, 2002)

Simple question: is there anything to the west of Valinor?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 9, 2002)

well if you knew about the globe if you kept going west youd end up in your starting place at the end.

By that rule there are eastern lands to the west of valinor. Screwy aint it?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 9, 2002)

well seeing as Valinor is no longer part of Arda its kinda difficult for there to be anything either side of it but, it did used to be flat and i believe there was a sea on the other side where the halls of mandos resided.

Thôl


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 9, 2002)

yes, there was a sea to the west of Aman, here's the quote:


> Therefore they departed from Middle-earth and went to the Land of Aman, the westernmost of all lands upon the borders of the world; for its west shores looked upon the Outer Sea, that is called by the Elves Ekkaia, encircling the Kingdom of Arda. how wide is that sea none know but the Valar; and beyond it are the Walls of the Night.



So if by Valinor you ment Aman, there is your answer.
Now if by Valinor you actualy mean Valinor (that being an area of Aman) then you might want to hunt down a map or read the Valaquenta.
There is a map a few posts into the thread Valaquenta.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 9, 2002)

Well I knew there was a sea to the West of Aman but what I meant was(sorry I didn't make it clear in the first post) is there any other land anywhere to the west of Aman?

But I guess there isn't if the "walls of night" were to the west of Ekkaia.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 9, 2002)

You guess correctly Glor.  

But an interesting question arises here. When Aman was a part of (the flat) ME, it's Western borders was the Ekkaia and the Doors of Night.
Did anything change after it was removed from the Circles of the World (and the world was made round)?


----------

